

Show HN: DropZap 2 v3.0.2 – free until Oct. 16, 2014 Apple event starts - amichail
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dropzap-2/id378977964?mt=8

======
amichail
For the first time ever, DropZap 2 is available in all 155 iOS App Stores but
only for a limited time while it is free.

In particular, DropZap 2 will be removed from 119 countries when the upcoming
Apple event starts on October 16, 2014 at 10am PST.

Check it out and let me know what you think of it!

